# powertec planer blades



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I recently purchased (off ebay) and installed a set of powertec blades on my Ridgid planer TP1300. The results were terrible. I made 2 passes @1/64" on some 6" wide pecan and the machine started to bog down. The wood was very hot at outfeed. I used both sides with the same results. 

I think the bevel on Ridgid is 42 degrees. Close as I could tell the powertec were at 41. I returned the powertec and ordered some Ridgid blades off Amazon.

Has anyone had similar experiences? Any advice?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep... Poor quality steel/Not sharp.

I buy all my knives here...

http://www.holbren.com/jointer_planer-knives/ :smile:


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Yep... Poor quality steel/Not sharp.
> 
> I buy all my knives here...
> 
> http://www.holbren.com/jointer_planer-knives/ :smile:


Thanks. I was hoping it wasn't my fault.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I gonna guess that the powertec will preform the same on a jointer huh? How are Frued blades?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Buy the Holbren jointer knives. You wont be disappointed. :smile:


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought some Infinity Tool knives for my jointer and they work well. I was afraid to try the Power Tec product. For my planer I bought genuine Delta knives.

George


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I had already ordered a set of what I thought would be OEM Ridgid from amazon before I posted tis thread. The photo on their web site did show a package of Ridgid blades and the part number matched what I needed. What was sent was in a plastic storage tube. These preformed the same as the powertec blades and were returned. 

Do ya think they really were Ridgid blades?:no::thumbdown:

Home Depots web site has them available as an over stock item at about $35 - should have listened to momma the first time.
I think I'll use them this time and when funds are available try the ones mentioned above


----------



## woodfordtooling (Jun 30, 2017)

*Online Planer Blades At Uk*

Planers have become necessary equipment in most of the woodworking workshops or for woodworkers. It’s a great versatile tool which can be used surface planning, wooden edges planning and much more.
More Info:- https://www.woodfordtooling.com/


----------

